# !!!!coyote bait and lure!!!!HELP



## koyote76 (Sep 20, 2009)

whats the best coyote bait and lure to use.

ive been using ogourmans, murrays, and hawbakers

whats the best combo for coyote. brand,type etc....

im using mainly a dirthole setup, a couple of blind set ups. i got about 60 traps but i never put that many out.

i trapped 15 last yr but im missing alot more. got a huge coyote problem

also is it legal to sell them live within the state. 

thanks


----------



## TBurnham (Sep 20, 2009)

Do not know about the selling them BUT the BEST bait is to make your own. Grind up some beaver meat add the castor to it and add a little glycerin to it. Some say you have to age it but I use it fresh and it works great. I use it with a dirthole set. Will last a good while and the yotes cant stay away from it. I use it for yote and the cats.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 20, 2009)

yes it is legal to sell them live


----------



## famlytraprz (Sep 20, 2009)

*legal*

Yes it iz legal 2 sell and transport live coyotes and foxes in the state of Ga az long az u don't cross state lines.  I catch 90 % of my yotes on dirt hole sets, bout 8% on flat sets n the rest on urine posts.  I make alot of my baits 2, I have beaver, bobcat, squirrell, deer, wolfrat and a couple others.  I taint most of em and add sum castor and other goodies after I've stopped the tainting with sodium benzoate.  I have good sucess with all but wow it stinks!  Sum commercial baits work but there expensive,  and I use urine at most of my sets.


----------



## BowhuntingPreacher (Sep 20, 2009)

*Bait*

I killed 2 longbeards with my bow this past spring. One went to Stuffy's (taxidermist) and one will be used for  trapping bait. Gonna try a staked down flat set with ol Tom's head and some dirt holes/buried bait sets with the  
rest. I like natural type baits like this even though its old school. Caught a huge male yote on a buried Groundhog last year. Bait like this is messy and heavy, but it works. 

A great read for you trappers is Clint Locklear's "Eastern Wolfer". He's goes into detail about some of the old methods used by Govt. Trappers years ago. Good Luck.


----------



## koyote76 (Sep 21, 2009)

do yall have any problems with dirt hole sets in red clay. ive been just taking my own dirt and fillin the set with that. any other ideas.

also do u have any more precise recipes for bait, do none of yall use any gland lure?


----------



## famlytraprz (Sep 21, 2009)

*lure*

I use gland lure at all of my flat sets, on a bone or small chunk of wood.  The recipes u'll just have 2 tinker with, but most all of my  baits r tainted.  Get u sum ground deer n let it spoil, but not letting the flies blow it.  Add sum fox glands n urine that have been blended 2 liquify.  Mix 2gether,  its pretty rough 2 get close 2 it but yotes love it.


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Sep 21, 2009)

gh2 best commercial bait


----------

